
Ask HN: No “experience” or education. How do you make your resume look better? - jamesmp98
By no &quot;experience&quot;, I mean I did some stuff, but it was just freelance and probably not resume worthy.
======
Toenex
Get some of either.

------
dragonbonheur
Freelance is resume worthy.

